# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين مصر >  قرار جمهوري بتعديل بعض أحكام قانون تنظيم السجون

## hazem mohamed

أصدر الرئيس عبد الفتاح السيسي قرارًا جمهوريًا بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم 396 لسنة 1956 بشأن تنظيم السجون.

ووفقًا للمادة الأولى من تعديلات القانون – التي نشرتها الجريدة الرسمية – تستبدل بعبارة " مدير عام السجون " عبارة " مساعد الوزير لقطاع مصلحة السجون " ، وبعبارة " مدير السجن أو مأموره " عبارة " مأمور السجن " ، وبعبارة " مدير القسم الطبي للسجون " عبارة " مدير إدارة الخدمات الطبية للسجون أينما وردت بالقانون الخاص بتنظيم السجون ، كما يستبدل بنصوص المواد أرقام " 1 ، و14 ، و20 ، و34 ، و38 ، و43 ، و44 ( بند 4) ، و 46 ، و50 ، 68 ، و73 ، و92، و94 من ذات القانون بالنصوص التالية :

المادة (1) : السجون دار إصلاح تنفذ بها العقوبات السالبة للحرية طبقا لأحكام القانون وتخضع للإشراف القضائي وتهدف إلى رعاية وتأهيل المحكوم عليهم اجتماعيا وثقافيا وهى 4 أنواع :
(1) ليمانات (ب) سجون عمومية
(ج) سجون مركزية (د) سجون خاصة تنشأ بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية تعين فيه فئات المسجونين من الذين يودعون بها وكيفية معاملتهم وشروط الإفراج عنهم .

المادة (14) : يوضع المحبوسون احتياطيا فى أماكن منفصلة عن أماكن غيرهم من المسجونين ويجوز التصريح للمحبوس احتياطيا بالإقامة في غرفة مؤثثة بمقابل مبلغ يحدده مساعد الوزير لقطاع مصلحة السجون لا يقل عن 15 جنيها يوميا وفقا للإجراءات والقواعد التي تحددها اللائحة الداخلية .

المادة (20) : يبقى مع المسجونة طفلها بحضانة السجن حتى يبلغ من العمر 4 سنوات على أن تلازمه خلال العامين الأولين ، فإن لم ترغب فى بقائه معها أو بلغ هذا السن سلم لمن له الحق فى حضانته قانونا ، فإذا رفض سلم لمن يليه ، فإذا رفض جميع من لهم الحق فى حضانته قانونا وجب على مأمور السجن إيداعة بأحد دور الرعاية المختصة وإخطار الأم المسجونة بمكانه وتيسير رؤيتها له فى أوقات دورية على الوجه الذى تبينه اللائحة الداخلية .

المادة (34) كل محكوم عليه مودع بأحد الليمانات يتبين للطبيب المختص أنه عاجز عن العمل يعرض أمره على مدير إدارة الخدمات الطبية للسجون بالاشتراك مع مفتش الصحة المختص ، فإذا ثبت عجزه ينقل إلى سجن عمومى بقرار من مساعد الوزير لقطاع مصلحة السجون بعد موافقة النائب العام .

المادة (38) يكون لكل محكوم عليه الحق فى التراسل والاتصال التليفونى بمقابل مادى ولذويه أن يزوروه مرتين شهريا تحت رقابة وإشراف إدارة السجن .

المادة (43) الجزاءات التى يجوز توقيعها على المسجون تشمل الانذار والحرمان من كل أو بعض الامتيازات المقررة لدرجة المسجون أو فئته لمدة لا تزيد عن 30 يوما ، أو تأخير نقل المسجون إلى درجة أعلى من درجته بالسجن لمدة لا تزيد عن 6 أشهر إذا كان محكوما عليه بالحبس أو السجن ، ولمدة لا تزيد عن سنة إن كان محكوم عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو بالسجن المشدد ، أوتنزيل المسجون إلى درجة أقل من درجته فى السجن لمدة لا تزيد عن 6 أشهر إن كان محكوم عليه بالحبس أو بالسجن ولمدة لا تزيد عن سنة إن كان محكوما عليه بالسجن المؤبد أو المشدد ، أو الحبس الانفرادى لمدة لا تزيد عن 30 يوما ، أو وضع المحكوم عليه بغرفة خاصة شديدة الحراسة لمدة لا تزيد عن 6 اشهر .

المادة (44) بند 4 : الحبس الانفرادى لمدة لا تزيد عن 15 يوما .

المادة (46) يجب على مأمور السجن أن يبلغ فورا مساعد الوزير لقطاع السجون ومدير الأمن والنيابة العامة بما يقع من المسجونين من هياج أو عصيان جماعى أو عند علمه بحالات الإضراب عن الطعام والاجراءات التى قامت بها إدارة السجن حيال ذلك .

المادة (50) عند الافراج نهائيا عن المسجون ، يجوز لإدارة السجن منحه استمارة سفر إلى موطنه أو أية جهة أخرى يختارها داخل البلاد وذلك ما لم يكن محكوما بوضعه تحت مراقبة الشرطة فى موطنه أو مطلوبا لسبب آخر.

المادة (68) : يوقف تنفيذ عقوبة الإعدام على المحكوم عليها الحبلى إلى ما بعد سنتين من وضعها .

المادة (73) مع عدم الإخلال باختصاصات النيابة العامة لمساعد الوزير لقطاع مصلحة السجون الإشراف على السجون والتفتيش عليها فى أى وقت .
ومنحت تلك المادة أيضا الحق لاعضاء المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان لزيارة السجون بعد موافقة النائب العام وتلقى الشكاوى من المسجونين وإعداد تقارير ورفعها لمساعد الوزير لقطاع مصلحة السجون والنيابة العامة المختصة .

المادة (93) : يعاقب بالحبس مدة لا تقل عن شهر وغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تزيد عن 5000 جنيه أو بإحدى هاتين العقويتين :
(1) كل شخص أدخل أو حاول أن يدخل فى السجن بأية طريقة كانت شيئا من الاشياء على خلاف القوانين أو اللوائح المنظمة للسجون .
(2) كل شخص أدخل فى السجن أو أخرج منه رسائل على خلاف النظام المقرر بالسجن بموجب القوانين واللوائح .
(3) كل شخص أعطى شيئا ممنوعا لمسجون محكوم عليه أو محبوس احتياطيا أثناء نقله من جهة إلى أخرى.
(4) كل شخص اتصل بذوى المسجون لمنحه مزية مستغلا فى ذلك سلطات وظيفته سواء كان ذلك حقيقيا أو مزعوما بقصد الحصول على منفعه لنفسه أو لغيره.

المادة (94) : لوزير الداخلية أن يخصص مكانا فى السجن العمومى لقبول الأجانب الذين يأمر بحجز من يرى إبعاده منهم مؤقتا تطبيقا لأحكام القانون المنظم لدخول وإقامة الاجانب بأراضى الدولة والخروج منها .
المادة الثانية : تضاف إلى قانون تنظيم السجون المشار إليه مواد جديدة هى :

المادة (8 مكررا ): يحاط المسجون علما فور دخوله السجن بحقوقه وواجباته والأعمال المحظورة عليه والجزاءات التى توقع عليه عند مخالفته للقوانين واللوائح ، وكيفية تقديم شكواه وما تم فيها من اجراءات .
ويجوز لقوات السجن استعمال القوة مع المسجون دفاعا عن أنفسهم أو فى حالة محاولة الفرار أو المقاومة الجسدية بالقوة او الامتناع عن تنفيذ أمر يستند إلى القانون أو لوائح السجن .

المادة (33 ) مكررا : تلتزم المنشئات الطبية الحكومية والجامعية بعلاج المسجونين المحالين إليها من السجون لعلاجهم .

المادة (34) مكررا : لكل مسجون محكوم عليه بعقوبة مع الشغل أن يطلب إعفاءه من الشغل لظروف صحية .

المادة (38 ) مكررا : لمساعد الوزير لقطاع مصلحة السجون التصريح لممثلى السفارات والقناصل بزيارة المسجونين المنتمين لجنسية الدول التى يمثلونها أو التى ترعى تلك السفارات مصالحها وتقديم التسهيلات اللازمة لهم بشرط المعاملة بالمثل.

المصدر
http://alwafd.org/

----------


## kura

هذا حق من حقوق الانسان .. ومصر ستكون من أفضل الدول عالميا فى ذلك المجال بالمستقبل

----------


## كريم ممدوح

بالتوفيق لمصر الحبيبة

----------

